# Autodesk experiment



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

Since I've been using CAD programs in school,I figured I'd get some opinions on my progress so far. I tried to clone the original 4g63 magnus and then I made up some random stuff like a dual tb manifold for the hell of it...


----------



## mk216vt (May 1, 2007)

Not bad looking, I am designing one my self for the 16v in Autocad/inventor also.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk216vt)*

I ended up redoing the first one.. it came out cleaner I'll post pics later


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Not quite Autodesk Inventor, but same difference - SolidWorks 2004. These are just some isometrics of some manifold ideas I was throwing around for a while. They're not for a specific engine or head - there's no flanges and the runner spacing isn't specific to anything.
























And a section view - 








CAD is fun, huh?


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (nmrado)*

Nice... work.. I just recently heard about solid works and I think the other program is called Catia.. But I'm not sure who makes it..


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

All 3-D CAD software is fairly similar - you start with your 2-D, closed-loop sketch and then build the 3-D features from there.
If you're just getting into CAD, McMaster-Carr (www.mcmaster.com) has CAD models of most of their fasteners and other products. Most any 3-D CAD program should be able to open iges, step and sat files. If the part is available for download, a "DOWNLOAD" tab will appear in the upper left area above the part description. These parts can save you a lot of time by avoiding having to model bolts, nuts, springs, etc. Just download them and throw 'em into your assembly.
Have fun


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_Nice... work.. I just recently heard about solid works and I think the other program is called Catia.. But I'm not sure who makes it..

Dassault Systemes owns Solidworks and CATIA as well as a host of other Product lifecycle management (PLM), and structural simulation software.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
P.S. A CATIA liscense is pretty expensive. $20k a year per seat or so.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

20k a year daaaammmn.. I didnt know it was that serious


----------



## VWJerm (May 5, 2002)

you don't have to pay all that money for catia, I use it all the time. there are student versions, as well as cheaper versions floating around the net


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (VWJerm)*

well I guess I should post up my little drawing too I used inventor 2008 and it wont be made in CF prob Al


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (gtidov)*

How did you do the CF?


----------



## VWJerm (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_How did you do the CF?

most CAD programs have a "material" function. you chose a material and then things like weight can be calculated based on the volume and density etc.


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

The $20K is just for the basic CATIA. It doesn't include the host of other "modules" that bump the price. Dassault isn't dumb, they make you pay for every last thing. I'm sure you could get the basics for far less. That wouldn't get you the continued updates and support though.


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*



Just playing around for 20 or so minutes... You can do way better than just a simple carbon texture like that.

Inventor 2009 (started shipping to customers on the 25th) has even BETTER render controls.
If you need any advice inside Inventor, just post up...


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

Nice that means you guys could help me with my homework because right now i'm stuck


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

what are you stuck with im fairly good with the program


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

Not exactly an intake manifold, but this was drawn on Solidworks 2007.








This was drawn in Solidworks then the file was used to make a rapid prototype. Too bad it's made of cornstarch and glue, so I can't actually use it.


----------



## ineedvdub (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (vwfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwfreek* »_









that's just sick


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

god I cant wait till we get our metal rapid prototyping I have a few Ideas of what to use it for


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (gtidov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidov* »_what are you stuck with im fairly good with the program 








im trying to create this.. n for reason it wont come out right


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

Simple...
Start by drawing the side view and then extruding both directions.









Then, make a new sketch on the newly formed bottom plane:








Then, cut that sketch and you get the rough form...








And finally, apply your fillets...









Worst part is that you need to do the fillets in 3 steps... 1) outside lower rim, 2) vertical rib and under cylinder, 3) lower ring of vertical rim (ring formed after vertical fillets created).


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

And for what it's worth...


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

Wow thats sick.... When I attempted it I started at the base , Then I tried to extrude in both directions but it hextruded one side more than the other for the cylinder.


----------



## VWJerm (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autodesk Engineer* »_Simple...
Start by drawing the side view and then extruding both directions.









Then, make a new sketch on the newly formed bottom plane:








Then, cut that sketch and you get the rough form...








And finally, apply your fillets...









Worst part is that you need to do the fillets in 3 steps... 1) outside lower rim, 2) vertical rib and under cylinder, 3) lower ring of vertical rim (ring formed after vertical fillets created).

this will get you what is needed, but if you are asked to change it later, it makes it much harder. Not sure if you can use boolean methods in autocad but in Catia I would do that in 3 separate bodies, then join / union trim them together. Its clean and very versatile.


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWJerm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJerm* »_
this will get you what is needed, but if you are asked to change it later, it makes it much harder. Not sure if you can use boolean methods in autocad but in Catia I would do that in 3 separate bodies, then join / union trim them together. Its clean and very versatile.

This is parametric though... all the dimensions are editable on the fly and thus the model regenerates accordingly. It's easier to edit than you think...
Also, they aren't visible, but I used more constraints than dimensions to take the hassle out of measurement and manual typing.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

Heres what I'm working with... I think I did decent...


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Lets get it there.. I'll start back up and if you did some cool autodesk or anyform of CAD stuff feel free to post.


----------



## boludito (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

posting Cad program stuff? Sure, why not.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (boludito)*

Electic knife? If so thats bad ass!


----------



## boludito (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Yeah. Not a car part, but it's one of my dumb manufacturing class projects. I want to design consumer electronics and medical equipment, not electrics knives....car design would be fun, but I would hate cars if I did. 
I'll post some wheel or manifold soon.


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

I just got back this morning from Dallas at Autodesk Tech Camp... where they send all their application engineers to be trained on the 2009 software and get sales materials (demos, etc).

I'll post up some cool '09 stuff a little later


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (boludito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boludito* »_Yeah. Not a car part, but it's one of my dumb manufacturing class projects. I want to design consumer electronics and medical equipment, not electrics knives....car design would be fun, but I would hate cars if I did. 
I'll post some wheel or manifold soon. 

Its cool.. it doesn't have to be car related.. thats why I said anything CAD related.. Post it up..I posted the connecting rod because I just finished it for class.


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

I did this in Solidworks 2008:
















For this project:
























I just did a quick modeling of the truck to find its approximate center of gravity for the rotisserie. When I'm done preping the truck, the center beam will be cut so that I can expand it with more square tubing and mount the full truck once I have a front clip attached. I should be building it soon....


_Modified by arupp at 10:29 AM 4-19-2008_


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (arupp)*

Nice work I got to get solid and catia works because, from what I see solidworks & catia is shi*'n on inventor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Just showing off
















Solidworks and a bunch of engine parts lying around the computer has kept me busy this winter!!


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

Oh man, you have to send me some of those part files! Well done  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (nmrado)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (G60syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_Just showing off
















Solidworks and a bunch of engine parts lying around the computer has kept me busy this winter!!

Oh WTF dude... LOL.. TEACH ME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

My class project for this semester.


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

Quick bit from work...
http://picasaweb.google.com/Ke...rings


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

I like where this is going.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdits7 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Autodesk Engineer,
Would love to hear more of what you seen at the Tech Camp that you went to in Dallas. I have heard some rumors but would like to hear from somebody that actually went. I wanted to go but boss wouldn't let me out of the office.
JD


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (G60syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_Just showing off
















Solidworks and a bunch of engine parts lying around the computer has kept me busy this winter!!

Now thats bad ass!
by looking @ that image I can see easy 100+ hours of SW time there


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (jdits7)*

Haha, what rumors would you like cleared up?

Without giving away corporate info, there will be some pretty sweet toys added this year to the labs for distro with full-scale 2010 releases... the acronym is CIM or Computer Integrated Manufacturing. It's far more than just CAM or just a mold design tool...
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jdits7 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

What I am referring to is a certain DVD that got handed out about a Technology Preview.
JD


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (jdits7)*

IM me


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

Even though certain individuals i'm not going to mention any names.. but the proof is here owned the thread with their work.. lets keep the party going..


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Ha! if there's anything I can tell you, doing that drawing was pretty easy... I mean, the whole thing is already designed and all!! I'd say 75% of the work was measuring stuff with rulers and squares and a vernier.. Trying to figure out angles and stuff. The remaining 25% was the CAD work, and it's just the matter of figuring out how to breakdown complex partis into simple modelling operations like extrusions and revolutions. Ive been doing this 40 hours a week for the past 8 years!! I'm not counting the extra hours I do for myself and for friends... With that kind of practice, it makes it easy to look at a part (or imagine one in your mind) and break it down into a series of operations that create a 3D model of it.
The real challenge comes when you're starting from scratch and you want to build a complete working system of parts that need to interact with eachother to perform the task. That platform above is a nice example. To get that working, you have to figure out forces and geometry. Clearances between parts is also an issue if you want them to move freely. Also, having to pick out the right materials to build it is all part of the job. Keep at it and don't be afraid to try crazy stuff... The worst that can happen is that you'll have to hit ctrl+z a couple times!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by G60syncro at 12:35 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## stage3tropicalorange (Feb 13, 2008)

i am an SAE student member and we signed our college (wvutech) and we got free copies of Solidworks and Catia. good stuff its got all that FEA


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

The entire 2009 Autodesk line-up is free to college students...
AutoCAD (mechanical, electrical, architectural, vanilla)
Civil 3D
Map 3D
Revit (MEP, Structural, Suite)
Inventor
3DS Max
Alias (this is freakin sweet)
etc etc etc


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (stage3tropicalorange)*

Damn county college is so a bad choice now that I'm hearing schools are giving away free cool shi*


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (squint_91)*

Nice work..


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Hey, I was wondering... I'm still a bit rusty with Autocad... Anyhoo, the company I work at right now have put me on an R&D project on Autocad 2001 (yeah! I know














) They're using proprietary extrusions to build electrical cabinets.
The problem I'm having right now is that the in-house drawings should show a detailed view of the extrusion profile to make it easy to work with. However, these files could be sent to customers for review and we don't want them to view the profiles in detail... All we want them to see is a representation of a rectangle with an X in it.
I thought about using a block of the simplified version with an Xref of the detailed view superimposed... That way when we e-mail it somewhere, the Xrefs don't follow... Only thing is the project manager does'nt want to screw around with Xrefs.... Is there another way to do this or should I keep trying to sell my point about the Xrefs??


----------



## Nachtmensch (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

little late to this thread, but this is a motor i did off autocad 04(?)








it was later animated in rhino or something. just somethign to look at


----------



## bubba2533 (Aug 26, 2006)

Pro/E is what I use.






_Modified by bubba2533 at 3:59 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Nachtmensch)*

Hmm.. nice work


----------



## PRO DUBZ (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Autodesk experiment (Wishing on a Vr)*

does anybody have the VW Motorsports shifter on autocad?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's some I done this year in Solidworks 2007


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Komodo)*

^^That is super hawt!!! Now go and build me a real one!!!^^
BTW, that 16v model I did is on the backburner kind of.... The project has been cancelled on favor of something with one more cylinder







I'll repost here when I have something new!!


_Modified by G60syncro at 10:08 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

Wow, some amazing work in here. I made some wheel adapters in school last year:








5x100 to 5x130 (Porsche)


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (vonfulk)*


Just a little something I'm doing...
We're doing the CFD work on these once we get the final truck from PACCAR


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

Purdy cool!!! Gotta get me some Autodesk stuff on my comp.. have a friend working for the company here who could get me one... would be cool since I'm kind of the CAD whore of the new place I'm at... it gets cumbersome transfering stuff between SW and A-cad all the time!! I'll try to post up some stuff from work but I'll try to keep it minimalistic so there's no espionnage
























_Modified by G60syncro at 3:58 AM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Komodo (Jun 17, 2008)

A few more of my model, unrendered, shoing the chassis and internals of the car.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 17, 2008)

And an engine I designed for my dissertation project, a high performance derivative of the Revetec engine.








http://www.revetec.com


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (Komodo)*

that's very interesting ... it appears as though you really don't have connecting rods per se.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 17, 2008)

No crankshaft either. Have a look at the linked website to see how the engine works, it's rather intersting.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Komodo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif SIICKKK


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

BTW, if you're using the 2k9 version of Inventor, you can get the new UI (look at my pic I posted) off of Labs. You can also get a neat utility called "iMap" that shows contraint mapping...
labs.autodesk.com


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (G60syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_










damn thats niceeee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rdubVr6 at 2:15 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, you guys do some great work!!


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re:*

Playing around with Inventor 2008 Pro a little...








And, my inspiration...


----------



## jabob (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, without rebooting into windows, here's what I have laying around...
If you want more gimme a shout and I'll see what I can dig up. Everything was done with Pro/E Wildfire 2 and Wildfire 3. The movies were real quick, rough renders. The Pro/E renderer that makes pretty movies is really slow - it's meant more for making pictures than movies. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13....html
http://rapidshare.com/files/13....html
http://rapidshare.com/files/13....html
http://rapidshare.com/files/13....html

Sorry for the RS links, but I'm too lazy to find a proper host right now.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 17, 2008)

Pro/E is hateful software, such a pain in the arse to do anything with. I'm having to use it at work at the moment and it drives me mad how painfully difficult it is!


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nmrado)*

Great detail on that wheel...


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

I've done thousands of models and assemblies in Solidworks versions 99 through 08. Unfortunately most of the really cool stuff is protected by countless non-disclosure agreements. Did a lot of work for Rolls Royce Aerospace, GE Aerospace, Jet Propulsion Labs, Honda, Shelby Enterprises, Roush, Foose Design, and at least a hundred others. 
You can download some edrawings here. 
http://omnistructures.com/downloads/index.html
My home theater is a 2100 cubic foot bandpass enclosure with 17 cubic feet of subwoofer enclosure providing the muscle. Clean to 15Hz, 110dB at the listening position 10 feet back, and it did 146.2dB the one time I tested it. 

















Some modular CMM fixtures from OmniStructures. I designed most of the modular tooling too which goes together like Legos but has tolerances less than .001" and is tuned x/y/z to a tenth of that.
Saturn bumper fascia. This fixture holds the front and rear bumpers but not at the same time.
















GE medical equipment shroud. 









This is a cmm jig for an unnamed manufacturer. The cad edrawings are in the link above. I couldn't post renderings since the models are on the workstation at home. Just wanted to show that this stuff is real.















The Slingshot Ripper from slingshotbikes.com. The first production bike was a winner at a national level. No revisions or tweaks of any kind have been necessary in the last 3 years.










_Modified by onemoremile at 12:37 PM 8/12/2008_


----------



## MK1FAN4LIFE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

































Hope you like, it still isn't finished


----------



## Autodesk Engineer (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (MK1FAN4LIFE)*

Inventor Studio with global lighting, no?


----------



## MK1FAN4LIFE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (Autodesk Engineer)*

Catia v5


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (MK1FAN4LIFE)*

I really like the lighting/shadow effects in those renderings... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to start playing around with the imaging portion of my software.


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (nmrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmrado* »_I really like the lighting/shadow effects in those renderings... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to start playing around with the imaging portion of my software. 

Yeah same here!! Nice to see a bunch of people stepping up to the plate... We've got serious talent hanging around here!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

Catia v5 is awesome if you take the time to learn it. Got to play with it a few times in the Honda quality labs. 
Nice work on that intake manifold. I've got one too but I'm not allowed to show it to anyone yet...


----------



## jabob (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: (Komodo)*

Maybe it's just because it's what I learned in school, but I don't think Pro/E is all that bad. I take it as 'ok it's not the nicest thing to use, but if you can use that, you can use any of the easier stuff.' Apparently there are a few companies that use it, and if the other software is easier to use, then so be it. I can use Pro/E and when I have to switch to something easier, all the better. I've used Wildfire2 and Wildfire3 and they're not that bad - previous versions however are borderline torture. From what little Solidworks that I've played with, they all seem to be about the same flavor.
The only problem that I have with Pro/E is that both render engines seem to not like me... maybe it's just my computer or maybe it's me but it seems to take forever to render. It kind of bothers me that the engines seem to want to render all the geometry, even those parts that are obscured from view. Game engines cheat by not rendering stuff that's not visible - why can't these engines do the same thing?
Anywho... here's a couple of shots for a project that I did. Lemme know if you're interested and I'll see if I can't find a place to upload the models.


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (MK1FAN4LIFE)*

CATIA V5 FTW!!!!


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

Another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for CATIA V5. I don't get to play with it at work, all they let me use is the sheetmetal workbench.


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwfreek)*

I guess I'm one of the few who's not a huge fan of CATIA (and that's what I learned on). For part design, in my opinion Solidworks > CATIA for everything but advanced surfacing type stuff.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Kaddy)*

There is some really nice stuff in here. Has anyone actually gone about producing anything they have drawn?


----------



## MK1FAN4LIFE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (Mile High Assassin)*

The manifold I posted was just machined about a week ago, i'll get some pictures up real soon


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (MK1FAN4LIFE)*

















































there are a few more in my gallery: http://picasaweb.google.com/ja...Parts 
lots more where those came from, but not yet all for public consumption.
edit: two bad urls


_Modified by diablerouge at 10:42 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (jabob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jabob* »_
The only problem that I have with Pro/E is that both render engines seem to not like me... maybe it's just my computer or maybe it's me but it seems to take forever to render. It kind of bothers me that the engines seem to want to render all the geometry, even those parts that are obscured from view. Game engines cheat by not rendering stuff that's not visible - why can't these engines do the same thing?



Solidworks has done that for a few years. It is called Large Assembly Mode and reduces detail to the basic when rotating, panning, or zooming. It also only renders what is visible unless you go transparent or want to select a hidden face. In that case it makes the obscuring face transparent and highlights the ones behind it in a drop down list for easy selection. 
FWIW, I ran SolidWorks for 3 years on a Sager 3.06GHz laptop. This mode is what made that work well. Also ran it on a HP laptop with a 17" screen. That thing was bad ass.


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

Pro/E definitely does it as well. I haven't worked with really huge models or assemblies, but the settings I changed sped up what I have used it with. I was running Pro/E Wildfire 2 on this machine with Windows 2000, but after "upgrading" to XP, its slow as hell. I need something new- I'm still rockin the p4 1.4ghz.







at least it has rambus ram to keep things relatively peppy.


----------



## jabob (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: (diablerouge)*

The little trick I use to make XP feel a bit peppier is this:
hit win+break (win+pause)
Advanced
Performance
Visual Effects
-->Adjust for best performance
It turns off all the 'pretty' stuff and makes even 500 MHz machines usable.


----------



## jabob (Jul 10, 2008)

One thing I'm wondering is this: if some of you use Pro/E professionally, would you happen to know where I could find some usable tutorials for me to convert a part into CNC Lathe code? My Pro/E has manufacturing capability, but I'll be damned if I know how to work it. The student version in the labs doesn't have the tutorials for it and I really don't have the time to figure it out myself. I'm probably going to need to make a part for my senior design project, and I'd rather not spend all day in front of the lathe turning some steel.


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (jabob)*

try http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user...o.htm
that's the only tuturial i have come across on the net, but then i haven't been looking very hard. i'm sure google will turn up something. i planned to leave that and choosing the tools to machine parts up to the machine shop.


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mile High Assassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mile High Assassin* »_There is some really nice stuff in here. Has anyone actually gone about producing anything they have drawn?


Anyone use Solidedge?
I have version 20.
I drew this up.
I am not real good with drawing tubes and junk so there all some flaws but it gives me some idea what it will look like








But this is about all the further I am.
















Some semi complete suspension drawings for the V8 rabbit project.








Here is a rough drawing of an idea a friend and I were working on.
















This is before I learned to use the surfacing features in Solidedge.
I have hundreds of drawings but I am too tired to look through them right now.


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwhammer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhammer1* »_
Anyone use Solidedge?
I have version 20.

I used SolidEdge 16 and 18 for about a year. It was OK, not my favorite program but it got the job done.
You should check out the design log for the DP1 - DP Cars if you're interested in race vehicle design...
Been familiarizing myself with Solidworks2008 lately -


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (nmrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmrado* »_
You should check out the design log for the DP1 - DP Cars if you're interested in race vehicle design...


I have been all over that site and every site associated with it. 
It is quite an amazing undertaking for one guy.

_Modified by vwhammer1 at 10:38 PM 9-17-2008_


_Modified by vwhammer1 at 4:39 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## 2.0Lilpat (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwhammer1)*

A very simple center cap I made for a buddies car. 
I use SolidWorks 2008 at work all day. I work with Coal fired boilers and pollution control equipment.


----------



## max_dub (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Autodesk experiment (Wishing on a Vr)*

Lots of nice ish in here! im only 16 and have been using solidworks my whole cad experience. used 07, 08, and skewl just got 09. im gettin pretty good wit surfcam in CIM class only doing simple stuff rite now like billet tic tac toe board and going to MPTC to make a billet cribbage board tomorrow. Skewl just bought a 3-D printer and it is bad a$$







i made a robotic arm using drill parts and some other neat stuff and we just picked up a 2-axis mill and have axis to a 3 and 5 axis. just thought id share my $.02 and lets see some moar!!!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_Just showing off
















Solidworks and a bunch of engine parts lying around the computer has kept me busy this winter!!

are you using a faro arm or anything for ^ or just freehand? either way DAMN!
how many of you guys are actually machinists?

Also I cannot wait to buy solidworks student. I might also look into autodesk though.


_Modified by Withidlehands at 1:36 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## ellmenohpee (Nov 7, 2008)

Inside the Mechanical room at a Hospital im designing! using MEP and Navisworks!


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (ellmenohpee)*

Heres a dashboard that I was thinking to make to my mk2 GTI. Mold are machined with CNC and then I am fabricating those parts from fiber glass.








We also had this new program in work that can be used to make nice looking presentations from 3D models. Had to play with it.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, I'm a Mech-E who has built some pretty impressive things in Pro/E and Inventor2008, but nothing like what you guys have made! Im totally in awe (and totally insecure now!)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Thought I'd post an injector I'm drawing up while learning SW2008 ...
I find I learn a lot when I'm NOT working with the software, just looking at parts and thinking about how I would model it. I spent about 2 months not working in 3D at all, then picked it back up and made this injector.
I know it's nothing crazy, but I'm very proud of it because I haven't done anything like this before!


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I find I learn a lot when I'm NOT working with the software, just looking at parts and thinking about how I would model it.

From my experience, that is half the battle. The fun starts when you start jumping from program to program and various user interfaces. I started with Pro/E, but then took some time off, went back to another school using Inventor, started learning Solid Edge (w/Synchronous Technology) for work and will be learning SW and/or Catia for school next year.


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (phatvw1)*

Couldn't sleep tonight, so I practiced. 










So who else uses Bunkspeed to render? I do, and it's the ****.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_but I'm very proud of it because I haven't done anything like this before!

I would be too!
Looking good Markku http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

I got autodesk student last night. only problem is, is that it says I cannot run it with my computer?
anyways hope to post up some of my drawing from work when I get there monday.


----------



## HwAoRrDk (Aug 2, 2002)

Is it the latest 2010 edition? That only works with newer CPUs that support SSE2 instructions. If you have a computer that's too old, you're s**t outta luck I'm afraid. Check the capabilities with CPU-Z.
I just got Autodesk Inventor LT 2010 myself. Hoping to ultimately model a couple of interior parts and get them injection moulded in plastic. I'm a total noob to CAD, though. Anybody got any pointers for good learning resources for a beginner?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

brand new computer and 2010. I just need to mess around with it to get it to run.


----------



## HwAoRrDk (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

^ Graphics card not compatible, maybe?








Anyway, this CAD business is not so hard, I reckon...







I knocked this part together in about 3 hours this evening:








Probably would have taken me half the time if I actually knew what the hell I was doing with Inventor, and didn't need to start over once because I messed up.


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (HwAoRrDk)*

gahhh, boredom strikes again! someone make a set


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (blown020)*

Im glad this thread is still on a positive note.. most threads now a days turn into a hate war.. btw the wheels look good..


----------



## SBAtdijetta (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_Im glad this thread is still on a positive note.. most threads now a days turn into a hate war.. btw the wheels look good..
 Agreed, a lot of the stuff in here is really good too!
I have only done a few things for fun and they are not totaly finished either not to mention anywhere near as good as the wheels above. But I was working in plain AutoCAD so...
Just a turbo flange I made
















First attempt at a wheel... lol








2nd attempt








A Plant model I built in CADWorx Plant Pro. Way easier than drawling or modeling freehand etc., but still quite a bit of work for something of this size and complexity.


----------



## HwAoRrDk (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: (SBAtdijetta)*

I was quite bored today, so as an exercise I spent some time modelling bits of a computer part (a heatsink & fan) I had lying around near my desk:
















I think I'm getting the hang of this now.







Shame I only have Inventor LT and not the full Inventor suite, as it'd be cool to put these together into an assembly.


----------



## cmj1685 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (HwAoRrDk)*

here are some projects I have done at work
Rhino 4








MasterCam









video of our CNC router running the program
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpP3_i68rsQ 
and a link to all my work over the past 2 years
http://s695.photobucket.com/al...t=all 


_Modified by cmj1685 at 6:41 AM 7-3-2009_


----------

